# Barn Pigeons in Colorado Springs



## Candycane

I really need to find homes for the pigeons in my barn. It is becoming winter and my horse would like his home.
We have around 30. Is someone interested out there??????????
Thanks, Candy


----------



## upcd

*Welcome*

To pigeon talk. So you have about 30 pigeon friends staying with you. Others will be around shortly with more ideas.


----------



## Candycane

upcd said:


> To pigeon talk. So you have about 30 pigeon friends staying with you. Others will be around shortly with more ideas.




Thanks, but I don't need a sense of humor about this-- just some help to give them to someone who appreciates them more than I do !!!!!!!!!!!Candy


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Candycane,

I don't think Debbie (Upcd) was trying to be funny....she was trying to be friendly and welcome you and assure you that help would be on the way.

I think before anyone can offer you any advice, if would be helpful if you provided a little more information....are these 30 pigeons owned by you and kept in your barn and now you need to adopt them out? Or are they feral pigeons who just happened to take up residence in your barn and now you would like them to leave? A little more info about your circumstances would be helpful.

In any case, thanks for caring enough to want to find a new home for the birds.

Linda


----------



## Candycane

*barn pigeon update*

Yes, they took ownership themselves. They are free to leave anytime-ha!
Just looking for ideas to move them on.
Our ranch type of store has something in a tube that you put on the areas that they roost. It is suppose to have an odor and sticky. Has anyone heard or used this method.
I am also thinking of transplanting them to a different locale.

Any other ideas of people interested in adoption- let me know.
Thanks, Candy


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Candy,

Where do they get their source of food, do you know?

They are living in your barn for a roof over their heads, and if they getting their seed nearby, I can't exactly blame them for wanting to stay. They are happy.

I don't think moving them to another locale is a good idea, unless they have an already established flock to join that have access to plenty of food and grain, and not eeking out an existance. Do you have a wildlife sanctuary nearby that has pigeons, or a park?

I understand your dilemna, and would like to help you find a solution, as long as it is humane.


----------



## John_D

Hi Candy,

Please don't use any of that sticky stuff. It can mess up feet and feathers and if ingested may be toxic

John


----------



## Maggie-NC

Yes, I'll ditto John's post about not using the sticky stuff. 

It is bad enough for pigeons to get stuck in it. Most of the time they can pull free but will still have the stickness on them that can damage their feathers. The real danger of this "goop" (as it is usually called) is to the smaller birds - finches, sparrows, etc., because they may not have the strength to pull loose and could die, or their feathers are so badly damaged they'll lose them and die later on, anyhow.

Did they just move into your barn this year or have they been there longer. To me, the humane thing to do is allow them to continue for the winter and then, in the spring, trap them and take them to an area like Treesa mentioned.

maggie


----------



## Candycane

Basically, moving them would be to a park like / sanctuary setting. This place is about 50 miles from me and I think they would adapt.
Thanks for the info on the sticky stuff. I didn't realize it would cause harm. 
Thanks for your input.
I will probably relocate them later.
Candy


----------



## Skyeking

The park like sanctuary sounds nice, as long as there is plenty of food and water for them.


----------



## YAJ-Loft

Candycane said:


> I really need to find homes for the pigeons in my barn. It is becoming winter and my horse would like his home.
> We have around 30. Is someone interested out there??????????
> Thanks, Candy



Yes, I'm intrested. I live in Brighton, Colorado. Not to far from you. Do you still have them ? I have a few Pigeon of my own (3), I am free on the weekend when you able to let me know if you still have them.


----------



## zljemily

*pigeon lover*

Hey, Candy.
How are you doing? I am a pigeon lover. I would like very much to adopt 2 or 3 pairs of your pigeons in your barn.
I live in the paragon area and I once had a few very pretty doves. 
Please get back to me at [email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking

zljemily said:


> Hey, Candy.
> How are you doing? I am a pigeon lover. I would like very much to adopt 2 or 3 pairs of your pigeons in your barn.
> I live in the paragon area and I once had a few very pretty doves.
> Please get back to me at [email protected]
> Thank you!


*Thank you for your interest, however, this thread is from 2005. You can still find pigeons to adopt by checking our adoption forum. There are a lot of birds that need homes.*


----------

